# Here ya go Eric in case you wondered.



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's the tube installed. Nice low growl at WOT and a little more turbo spool


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

hey man how come the name plate or what ever that thing is called with the 3000 TURBO on it is a different color than mine. mine is red where your is grey and grey where yours is red. why did nissan put the same engine out in different colors.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Because I sandblasted mine and re-did it


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Mine has blue lettering. Look in the gallery. Paint the entire mani cover in whatever color you want, let dry thoroughly and sand off the top. Voila, new recessed color scheme and nice detail.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:
 

> Here's the tube installed. Nice low growl at WOT and a little more turbo spool


Looks cool, not sure if it's worth $35 or whatever, though.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

awsome car, i love them so much...........oh and umm, nice driver too  what # is it lol


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

so it created a growl and more turbo spool huh? All by adding a 6 inch aluminum tube?..........now Im gonna have to order one up!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> Here's the tube installed. Nice low growl at WOT and a little more turbo spool


Wow, you need to either dirty that large intake pipe or clean your engine?

Intake looks impressive!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yep I like it. It seriously added a nice growl and a tad more turbo spool. But if your partly deaf your not going to know. Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Is that an FIPK on the front of it? So the pipe itself isn't very long then..... And what are you using for the bend going to the MAF, just the stock rubber hose?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah that's the FIPK with the stock elbow connecting to the MAF. 3" diameter and 8"s long.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I love the golf club hood prop. :thumbup: Is that what it is or does it just look like a golf club?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Coco said:


> I love the golf club hood prop. :thumbup: Is that what it is or does it just look like a golf club?


You hit it on the head of the nail!

My hood shocks are blown


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> You hit it on the head of the nail!
> 
> My hood shocks are blown


lol i noticed that one too. why buy a fancy hoop prop when golf clubs work just as well................and some are even c/f! JDM YO! any who, so what you did was just a cone filter and what looks to be a 3in. pipe? what is it suppost to do? smooth out the air flow alittle? i just cant see the addition of a 3 in. pipe doing anything.........but then, i dont have a turbo :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> lol i noticed that one too. why buy a fancy hoop prop when golf clubs work just as well................and some are even c/f! JDM YO! any who, so what you did was just a cone filter and what looks to be a 3in. pipe? what is it suppost to do? smooth out the air flow alittle? i just cant see the addition of a 3 in. pipe doing anything.........but then, i dont have a turbo :thumbup:


Theres a silencer box where the red piping is now, and where the FIPK is was where the filter box used to reside. Both are pretty restrictive for inlet to a turbo spooling pretty much double factory boost...... I've heard stories of unmodified turbo inlet pipes collapsing due to the increased airflow and massive restrictions. Trust me, it's much better this way..... :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Theres a silencer box where the red piping is now, and where the FIPK is was where the filter box used to reside. Both are pretty restrictive for inlet to a turbo spooling pretty much double factory boost...... I've heard stories of unmodified turbo inlet pipes collapsing due to the increased airflow and massive restrictions. Trust me, it's much better this way..... :thumbup:


ahh i see. i just didnt know what was there to begine with (i really should learn more about these cars :thumbup: ) but it all makes sence, wow, for na cars all we have to worry about is our intake bottle necking our flow but like you said if you really get on it and its stoped up or just no enuff air flow the intake will create a vacum..........that cant be good.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If you look in the gallery, my car has a somewhat similar setup, except I'm using 3" exhaust pipe and a ricer air filter that cost me $24. Total cost was about $30 for my setup. I hate wasting money on bling........ :thumbdwn: ( No offense to SKD, of course... )


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> If you look in the gallery, my car has a somewhat similar setup, except I'm using 3" exhaust pipe and a ricer air filter that cost me $24. Total cost was about $30 for my setup. I hate wasting money on bling........ :thumbdwn: ( No offense to SKD, of course... )


None taken... I had my neighbor change out my fan belt today. (he offered and I was at school and didn't have time) so that's one less thing to squeak lol.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Theres a silencer box where the red piping is now, and where the FIPK is was where the filter box used to reside. Both are pretty restrictive for inlet to a turbo spooling pretty much double factory boost...... I've heard stories of unmodified turbo inlet pipes collapsing due to the increased airflow and massive restrictions. Trust me, it's much better this way..... :thumbup:


You've obviously never actually taken a look at the stock silencer box. It's a restrictiveless tube with a box surrounding it and two small holes allowing air to pass from the pipe into the box. There is no restriction whatsoever from the silencer. The actual intake box is quite good flowing. But the problem comes from where it gathers air and how it funnels it from the engine bay. Simply remove the restrictive funnel and it's quite free flowing. The air filter surface area is actually larger than many cone air filters in use.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> You've obviously never actually taken a look at the stock silencer box. It's a restrictiveless tube with a box surrounding it and two small holes allowing air to pass from the pipe into the box. There is no restriction whatsoever from the silencer. The actual intake box is quite good flowing. But the problem comes from where it gathers air and how it funnels it from the engine bay. Simply remove the restrictive funnel and it's quite free flowing. The air filter surface area is actually larger than many cone air filters in use.


i was looking at my intake (yes zbum i actaully spent time on this bout 20-30 minutes) neways i was looking at where it gathers air and i was unable to see where it actaully draws the air in, i saw where it goes over by the right headlgiht but that was as much as i could see (i didn't look underneath, was unsure if i would see nething different), but wheres the funnel at?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

There is a metal grate behind the passenger light where it draws in


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

SKD_Tech said:


> There is a metal grate behind the passenger light where it draws in


does it look like a metal shield from the top? 

edit: nvm don't answer that

edit: so if that part is removed it will help the airflow?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> You've obviously never actually taken a look at the stock silencer box. It's a restrictiveless tube with a box surrounding it and two small holes allowing air to pass from the pipe into the box. There is no restriction whatsoever from the silencer. The actual intake box is quite good flowing. But the problem comes from where it gathers air and how it funnels it from the engine bay. Simply remove the restrictive funnel and it's quite free flowing. The air filter surface area is actually larger than many cone air filters in use.


 The shape of the box is designed to silence the sound of the turbo, which is why it's called a silencer.......  By it's very nature it's designed to impede airflow and sound. Pretty much all turbo cars have silencer units, and they are all basically the same design internally, yet for some reason most people remove them and most articles describe them as being restrictive. Now, most magazine articles are probably suspect in this regard, but I see no harm in freeing up a bit of extra cfm capability. Whether you wish to admit it or not, doubling and then some the stock turbo boost level changes airflow characteristics in that box, it _may not have been_ restrictive before at stock boost levels, but it _becomes_ restrictive due to faster airflow and the formation of eddy and swirl currents within the box........


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

good to know, now if only i had a turbo.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The intake draws air from the engine bay. You would think that after Nissan made a good decision by seperating the intake from the engine bay they wouldn't draw air from the engine bay...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> The intake draws air from the engine bay. You would think that after Nissan made a good decision by seperating the intake from the engine bay they wouldn't draw air from the engine bay...


is it possible to make a funnel type device to place behind the passenger headlight to get fresher air?, like take out the metal bend piece that houses the current device and jsut redirect it?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.thumper300zx.com/

I've seen this...





And another thing though more radical
http://members.tripod.com/beatmyz/hoodholes.htm


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> http://www.thumper300zx.com/
> 
> I've seen this...
> 
> ...


the thumper site i've been to, but i don't like how he did his fresh air intake, i want to do something similar but jsut less noticible, like putting a big intake opening facing the front of the car behind the passenger headlight, and thats also where i first saw the fan thing, but modification of the body like those hood holes are out of the question for my application

p.s. sry bout thread jacking


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> And another thing though more radical
> http://members.tripod.com/beatmyz/hoodholes.htm


I like that one, looks almost stock..... :thumbup: 

The one I was going to do to my car, still might when I get time, basically involves removal of the driver side fog/driving light from the headlight housing, removing part of the housing behind it, and installing the airfilter right there just ahead of the MAF. My only concerns were direct MAF contact with any rain or snow that might get in. The filter would probably disperse most of it, but I dunno if I wanted to take that chance......


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I like that one, looks almost stock..... :thumbup:
> 
> The one I was going to do to my car, still might when I get time, basically involves removal of the driver side fog/driving light from the headlight housing, removing part of the housing behind it, and installing the airfilter right there just ahead of the MAF. My only concerns were direct MAF contact with any rain or snow that might get in. The filter would probably disperse most of it, but I dunno if I wanted to take that chance......


yeah i wanna do something like that jsut with the passenger side, but because i have the one piece head lights i need to have the tubing behind the light housing (i wish i could incorparate it in)


----------

